#ubuntu-us-co 2012-10-25
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, phew... I was beginning to worry you weren't going to extend your membership...   ;)
 * joey laughs
<joey> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/adapteva/parallella-a-supercomputer-for-everyone?ref=category
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, I honestly don't get it.
<FunnyLookinHat> It's a fancy RPi ?
<FunnyLookinHat> With Gnome 2.0 ?
<FunnyLookinHat> ;)
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-10-22
<jthan> Hey everyone
<FunnyLookinHat> yo
<jthan> How's the week shaping up?
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-10-23
<gdos> hey how do i start a ubuntu chapter in wyo (just north of you guys and gals)?
<joey> hi gdos
<joey> gdos: the short answer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-10-24
<jthan> gdos: If you want more info - I'm from PA and we have a pretty active team.. you could pop into #ubuntu-us-pa and mention jedijf, he'll get back to you eventually. Probably has a lot of resources.
<gdos> ok thanks jthan & joey :)
<jthan> For sure.
#ubuntu-us-co 2015-10-23
<nityuiop18> hello?
#ubuntu-us-co 2016-10-27
<Luzija> I cant find the link to community volunteering on the ubuntu website. does anyone know where I should look?
